# Can't validate any hotmail/outlook email?



## hurnik (Dec 21, 2014)

Normally I'd blame MS, but it seems certain BBS software doesn't like to send validation emails to any hotmail or outlook.com email addresses.

I've got 3 diff. accounts (for diff. purposes) and tugbbs refuses to send the emails to any of my hotmail.com or outlook.com accounts (and yes, I've checked the "junk" filter, and nothing is there).

BitDefender's system has the issue, BTW (works with non-hotmail accounts).

So I'm having to resort to validate an account with an ISP that's going away in a few months.

Any idea on how to resolve this?  I really don't want to have to setup a yahoo or gmail account just for TUG when all my other things (except BitDefender) work with hotmail/outlook.com accounts.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2014)

we believe that msn and outlook are actively blocking TUG email that contains links in it.

we normally suggest folks use a Gmail account, as it will at the very least deliver the mail somewhere in your inbox.


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 22, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> we believe that msn and outlook are actively blocking TUG email that contains links in it.
> 
> we normally suggest folks use a Gmail account, as it will at the very least deliver the mail somewhere in your inbox.



I have had no problems with e-mail from tug with my outlook.com account.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2014)

yea I dont get it...were somewhat baffled by this one.

ive actually been on the phone with folks with outlook and msn accounts and sent emails (to multiple addresses to confirm)...and they simply dont get them.  no bounce reply, not in spam...just seems to vanish.  but it only impacts our emails that contain urls/links in them....not just a standard email or reply containing only text.

and of course hotmail/msn/outlook support has been shall we say, less than helpful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2014)

ha, finally got a note back from outlook/hotmail/msn support!



> Our investigation has determined that there are no active blocks against these IP(s); however, some messages were filtered. We have confirmed that these IP(s) are eligible for conditional mitigation, but may be subject to low daily email limits until they have established a good reputation. Please note that this mitigation does not guarantee that your mail will be delivered to a user's inbox.
> 
> Mitigation may take 24 - 48 hours to replicate completely throughout our system.



so, hopefully this will end the blocking of various emails from TUG within 48 hours.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2014)

> ... but may be subject to low daily email limits until they have established a good reputation


.. as determined by THEM, I guess.  

Congratulations on getting this far with them.  I've bent my pick more than once trying to follow up on mail rejected by these and other systems.

My favorite was email of digests of subscribed forums being rejected because they did not contain 'opt out' links.  They clearly contained _unsubscribe_ links but no amount of explanaion to their automated response systems got us cleared.  Finally I just changed the boilerplate text of these messages to add '_opt out_ in parentheses every place the word _unsubscribe_ was used.  We haven't had any digest emails rejected since then.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 26, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> we believe that msn and outlook are actively blocking TUG email that contains links in it.
> 
> we normally suggest folks use a Gmail account, as it will at the very least deliver the mail somewhere in your inbox.



Thanks, that appears to be the case.  I absolutely detest Google and their "privacy" history (or lack thereof), but Microsoft making a blanket determination about what email I get or don't get is almost as bad.  (*I* should have control over what is "spam" or not).

Ironically the place I work for switched from our email system to Office 365 and MS is taking the same approach.  They determine what is spam/etc and we have no say in the matter (even though we're paying $12/person/month).


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2014)

hurnik said:


> Normally I'd blame MS, but it seems certain BBS software doesn't like to send validation emails to any hotmail or outlook.com email addresses.
> 
> I've got 3 diff. accounts (for diff. purposes) and tugbbs refuses to send the emails to any of my hotmail.com or outlook.com accounts (and yes, I've checked the "junk" filter, and nothing is there).
> 
> ...



Since you have different accounts for different purposes, what's the big deal about opening a gmail account that you know will get you the TUG emails?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 13, 2015)

looks like this block is back again for both tug2.net and tugbbs.com regarding hotmail and live.com

cant even get the membership/bbs emails to my junk folder on hotmail....very annoying.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2015)

annnnd looks like it is back yet again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2015)

note this is still actively impacting hotmail/outlook/msn customers...it also blocks membership emails, as well as marketplace notification messages...basically any TUG email sent with a link inside it.

we are urging all customers using these email addresses report these blocks to the support section of your various email providers.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2015)

Brian I have been getting the news letter lately and PM notices through hotmail.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2015)

the newsletter is sent from a different source...madmimi is the vendor who distributes our newsletter each week.

the emails in question are for new memberships, as well as marketplace message notifications and expiration notes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2015)

also our tests today are going through to hotmail at least...super annoying.


----------

